# Sits and sits and sits and sits



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Just got Sasha on Saturday. I am home with her all day, and have taught her to sit...She is velcro already, but EVERYTIME I look at her, she goes right down into a sit....Dumb question, but do I ignore her because I didnt give the command?(she loves the treats from the vet!!) It really is cute....
I am going to need you guys alot, so, I Thank You in advance for this one...I want to do her justice...We have a LOOOONG way to go!----Kelly


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think I caught that Sasha is a puppy? I wouldn't worry too much about this right now. It hasn't been a week. You might want to start waiting for eye contact before you reward the sit or only rewarding it in certain circumstances. If you do reward it, be sure to name it. That's the way I like to train many behaviors - wait until it is volunteered, name it and reward it. You could continue to reward this but start naming and rewarding other behaviors, too. Down, for instance. However, keep in mind that young puppies have limited retention ability - with that in mind, I' be inclined to keep naming and rewarding the behavior(sit). Perhaps not every time it is offered, but frequently.
I'm sure you'll get other opinions on this. It's been 9 years since I had a puppy!


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for that advice. I got her at 7 weeks.....She is a ball of energy, but she is trying!!! I havent had a puppy in at least 9 years...A lot like having a new baby....with teeth!!---Kelly


----------



## Arobryn (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't have any advice, but lots of congratulations!! We got my boy Blue at 7.5 weeks and that first week I thought, "What have I done". We've had him about 7 weeks now and it's wonderful! Frustrating sometimes, but wonderful all the same. You're going to LOVE her! They grow so fast and learn so quick! So congratulations!!

~L'aura


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

its fine that she sits when she looks at you, just try and squeeze the word "sit" in as her bottom touches the floor, then you can reward her with treats/praise.
also, sasha is the best GSD name


----------

